# Small litter = DUO!



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

well it looks like our small expected litter has become a duo anyone wanna guess what we get?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

One of each and one of them looks huge !!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

just made this into a poll, have fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Those are big pups!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

do u think? my vet, based on skull size thought smaller ..I am clueless, as I dont usually do exrays!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I guessed 2 boys........I'm an idiot. I can't even see them!!!!:doh:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Laurie said:


> I guessed 2 boys........I'm an idiot. I can't even see them!!!!:doh:


Laurie, look for the skulls and spines lower part of the image


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That is so cool to see!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

arcane said:


> Laurie, look for the skulls and spines lower part of the image


 
Okay....see that now. It has been a long week!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

wahoo concensus so far is one of each!!!!!!!! as we both ride harleys, perhaps they shall be *"sporty N decker"*  my bike & his :curtain:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm thinking 2 girls...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

From the size, I'm going with boys!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

From the x rays, when does the vet think she will have them? They look pretty developed. I am guessing 2 boys.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

How fun they will be! When are they due?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

probably 06.11.12 ....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

oh boy, more puppies to oogle over!! 

I have no clue what the gender is. All I know is they will be precious!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

arcane said:


> wahoo concensus so far is one of each!!!!!!!! as we both ride harleys, perhaps they shall be *"sporty N decker"*  my bike & his :curtain:


 
My vote is for one of each, but either way, I think those are the perfect names!!! Love 'em!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

That is so cool! Thanks so much for sharing this!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When I radiograph my girls, the pups are much smaller...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

those that guessed boy/girl win the poll!!!!!! Our puppies arrived today!!!!!! Bruiser BOY (green) and tiny mite GIRL!!!!!! Mommy Teal and babies are doing very well!!!!:wave:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What beautiful little babies. Congrats to Momma Teal and to you


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

They are adorable. What did they weigh? He looks quite a bit bigger than she does. Congrats to you all.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Congratulations to you all!! Momma Teal and babies are all beautiful!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, what a difference! Beautiful color...congratulations!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, they are too precious!! I love them!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

goldhaven said:


> They are adorable. What did they weigh? He looks quite a bit bigger than she does. Congrats to you all.


she was 11.1 oz and he was 1lb.1.3 oz


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm voting BOYS!! 

I always love seeing these xrays... they're so neat!!!



Edit: :doh: Just realized they are already born!!! They are beautiful babies as always Heather!! Lots of love to Mama Teal and sweet puppies!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! SO CUTE!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a precious little family...give mamma Teal a big hug from us in NC!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Are you keeping one?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Very cute! Amazing only two puppies.....mom should have plenty of milk for them.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

That's what I Voted...Boy/Girl...do I get one?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What a good momma! Pups look good.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

ADORABLE!!! Are they both spoken for?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

amy22 said:


> ADORABLE!!! Are they both spoken for?


Yes, I am keeping the girl  and the boy is going to a family that has been on my list for quite a while. Unfortunetly I have some families that are dissapointed there were not more puppies


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> That's what I Voted...Boy/Girl...do I get one?


: ummmm no!!! but good guess!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratualtions, Momma Teal and her babies are just precious and so beautiful!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

yesterday! tiny mite is a force to be reckoned with!!!!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

arcane said:


> those that guessed boy/girl win the poll!!!!!! Our puppies arrived today!!!!!! Bruiser BOY (green) and tiny mite GIRL!!!!!! Mommy Teal and babies are doing very well!!!!:wave:


Awww! That's so wonderful!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*some photos from today*

they are porking up nicely! well he always was, but tiny mite is gaining!!!! Her name shall be Arcanes One Lone Rowan Tree '' Rowan ''


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. The photos make my day. They are adorable. I love the name.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are gorgeous, and mom too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Heather, are they going to be darker than mom?

^ I'm just curious because I swear Jacks and Danny were white when they were that little.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Mummy and babies are so lovely!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Megora said:


> Heather, are they going to be darker than mom?
> 
> ^ I'm just curious because I swear Jacks and Danny were white when they were that little.


I believe the boy will be darker than Rowan, but I suspect she will be a shade or two darker than mommy! Teal was pretty light as a pup, then darkened to a beautiful honey gold!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Late*

Guess I'm a little late-I was going to say a Girl and a Boy!!
Congrats to Mom and you!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Good Thursday Morning!!!!*

pups are 3 days old!


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So sweet! Love how they're snuggled up with the stuffies.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Tiny mite :: Rowan is over a lb!!!!:--big_grin::dblthumb2


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Rowan was just 11 oz 3 days ago, and she is already over a pound. That is an impressive weight gain.
They both are adorable. And I love the expression on mom's face-pleased as punch with herself.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

They are so adorable!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*hot puppies!*

wrapped an ice pack for the fat HOT puppies!!! ahhhhh relief!!!!!!!:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a smart idea! The girl seems to be catching up, Heather!


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

O man! This is awesome! one of each i say...


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

any updated pics?

the pups are extremely gorgeous

i can't wait to see the progression of growth with that little girl


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Arcane One Lone Rowan Tree*

I love this one of Rowan


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

Both of the puppies are stunning!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The picture of Rowan is so precious.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

How are the pups doing?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*2 wks 4 days!*

I have a feeling my housework just went down the toilet!!! It is hard to not spend all day with these 2!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Sweet! I love those faces...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My goodness!! I wouldn't get ANYThing done if they were at my house! They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

2, 2 cute


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have to agree, I wouldn't be doing anything else but enjoying them if it were me.

So adorable, beautiful pups.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

They're adorable!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Stunning pups! Love them both! Please keep the pics coming, we can all get our puppy fix!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are so cute no wonder you spend so much time with them.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Send them to my house, Heather, then you can do your housework and I can get some puppy cuddles!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*3 weeks*

oh my these two are getting sweet! Mr is very outgoing and vocal :uhoh: and Rowan is a sweet quiet little lady!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

They are soooo adorable! I can just imagine how cute that little roooing sound is in person.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are so precious!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

arcane, this duo is TOO cute. I have loved following along and the updated photos are great!

OT -I was just on Labyrinth's page and see their Quilla was bred to your Boston. Lordy, lordy since Quilla was a pup and we met Nancy & Reid for the first time (right after Quilla's littermates went home and she stayed with them!) I have said I would love a pup from her someday, and Boston is equally amazing! Going to be quite the litter! She spent a lot of time with Fin and his litter mates and is going to make an awesome Momma, and those pups are going to be pretty adorable with the combo of the two of them. Timing isn't right, otherwise I would be all over hoping to reserve a pup from that litter


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> arcane, this duo is TOO cute. I have loved following along and the updated photos are great!
> 
> OT -I was just on Labyrinth's page and see their Quilla was bred to your Boston. Lordy, lordy since Quilla was a pup and we met Nancy & Reid for the first time (right after Quilla's littermates went home and she stayed with them!) I have said I would love a pup from her someday, and Boston is equally amazing! Going to be quite the litter! She spent a lot of time with Fin and his litter mates and is going to make an awesome Momma, and those pups are going to be pretty adorable with the combo of the two of them. Timing isn't right, otherwise I would be all over hoping to reserve a pup from that litter


I am looking very forward to the puppies arrival!!! I am taking back a stud fee puppy  so am hoping for lots of little girls!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*pups almost 5 wks in photos*

our babies are growing up!!! MR has been named RYDER::Arcanes One Lone Rider  here they are coping with our awful heatwave!!!! thank Dog for frozen 2L bottles!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They are so cute!! Love the water bottles


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So precious. I wish i could cuddle those adorable little fur balls!


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

OMG they r soooo cute!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you so much for being so good about posting new photos of your babies... They are just so cute I can hardly stand it


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Love the idea of the frozen 2 ltr water bottles - that would be great for Ripley since she doesn't like the water but insists on being out on the deck with us by the pool. I can do that for her to keep her cool. - Thanks


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Omg!!! So cute!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Ryder goes home ....sniff*

:no: I cant believe the day is here for Ryder to go home:no: I am so going to miss this beautiful puppy  In this photo he and Rowan were 6 weeks...they are now 7.5 ...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are gorgeous, I know you will miss him. I wish Ryder all the best with his new family. BTW your goldens are beautiful.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

They have grown up so fast! They are little cuties!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ryder and rowan*

RYDER AND ROWAN are just adorable balls of fur!
I can IMAGINE how hard it is to part with them!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Already?!?! Wow...time flies, I'll pm my address of where to send the little guy!!!!

Seriously, they are absolutely beautiful pups, please continue pupdates with Rowan!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Already? Wow, time does fly. They are gorgeous roly-poly puppies!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

inge said:


> Already? Wow, time does fly. They are gorgeous roly-poly puppies!


I KNOW!:--sad:In litters of 2, I get so attached!!!!They have just been a joy!!!!!! and then weaning comes, yes Teal still nurses the HOGS! and she shall be spayed and off to her retirement home  I really feel like an end to a wonderful era is coming to a close ...I know Rowan is tied to my Adi but I just feel so sad ....


----------



## Spiffy (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you for sharing that picture. They are so big and fluffy and adorable. Gave me a much needed smile this morning!


----------

